# Moving to Crete



## Amandalou (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi I would like to move to Crete, and would really like some help and advice about living in Crete and ideas about the best places to live amongst the expat community. I would like to work as a mobile hairdresser and Holistic massage therapist. All help and advice will be appreciated


----------



## ElinaH (Nov 10, 2016)

Dear Amandalou,

Apokoronas is a gorgeous area with plenty of villages, where a lot of foreigners like British and German people live. These people have made their own communities there, they are very organised and help each other in many ways. They even publish a newspaper for their own! They also have a site called "apokoronasourhome". You only have to do, is to search for Kalives, Almirida, Armenoi, Kefalas and Gavalochori villages. I bet you 're going to make a lot of friends there! I wish I helped you!


----------

